# It good (and other whip puns)



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2004)

On December 1st, E.N. Publishing released the second in the E.N. Arsenal line of pdf books, E.N. Arsenal - Whips.  I wrote the book, and one of the sample NPCs in it is this lady here.  Of course, I drew this picture tonight, and the book's already out, so if I want people to see it, you've got to see it here.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll do this, then:


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2004)

Sound check:


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 2, 2004)

Happiness...I'll buy it with my next paycheck.


----------

